# Sitka Mountain and Ascent pants



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

*$125 each.* I have one pair each of Sitka Mountain and Ascent pants in OPTIFADE Subalpine mens size 40. Each only worn one time to try out on a short hike/walk. Like new condition. I purchased these new in January 2018, however, since that time I have dropped to a size 36 waste. I'm selling them in order to put that money toward a new pair each size 36. To buy the same pants retail or online you will pay $199.00 for the Mountain pant and $189.00 for the Ascent
Text or call (Mike) 801-725-1557.


----------

